# Các Mũi Tiêm Phòng Dịch Vụ Mẹ Nên Biết- Phần 1



## HoangTam4791 (2/12/19)

Các mẹ vẫn thường quen thuộc với chương trình tiêm chủng mở rộng cho con. Đó là các mũi tiêm vắc xin miễn phí được thực hiện tại các trạm y tế. Vậy ngoài những mũi tiêm này, con nên tiêm những mũi vắc xin gì khác. Sau đây mình xin tổng hợp để các mẹ biết về các mũi tiêm dịch vụ. Mẹ xem để cân nhắc lên kế hoạch tiêm chủng phù hợp cho con nhé.
Giá vắc xin trong bài tham khảo từ bảng giá cập nhật năm 2019 của Bệnh viện Nhi Đồng 1 TP.HCM  và hệ thống tiêm chủng VNVC. Mức giá có thể thay đổi theo các khu vực, vùng miền khác nhau.



- Là vắc xin tổng hợp gồm 5 thành phần để phòng 5 trong 6 bệnh truyền nhiễm gồm: bạch hầu, ho gà, uốn ván, bại liệt, viêm màng não mủ/viêm phổi do vi khuẩn HiB và viêm gan B.
- Giá vắc xin 5 trong 1 giao động từ 90.000 đến 190.000 đồng tùy hãng sản xuất.
- Giá vắc xin 6 trong 1 Infanrix Hexa (Bỉ) ngừa đầy đủ 6 bệnh: 825.000đ – 1.015.000đ/mũi.
*2. Vắc Xin Phòng Tiêu Chảy Rota*
- Là vắc xin ngừa bệnh tiêu chảy, viêm dạ dày ruột cấp nặng ở trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ.
- Giá vắc xin dao động từ 500.000 đồng đến 800.000 đồng
*3. Vắc Xin Ngừa Phế Cầu*
- Là vắc xin phòng ngừa các bệnh đường tai – mũi – họng như viêm họng, viêm mũi, viêm tai giữa, nặng hơn nữa là viêm phổi, viêm màng não, nhiễm trùng huyết.
- Giá Vắc xin ngừa phế cầu Synflorix (Bỉ) giúp ngừa được 10 chủng phế cầu khác nhau, trong đó có viêm phổi và viêm tai giữa dao động từ 830.000đ – 1.045.000đ/mũi.
- Giá vắc xin Pneumo 23 (Pháp) bảo vệ trẻ nhỏ trước 23 chủng vi khuẩn phế cầu khác nhau, tiêm cho trẻ từ 2 tuổi trở lên và người lớn: 300.000đ – 400.000đ/mũi.
*4. Vắc Xin Phòng Não Mô Cầu BC, AC*
- Là vắc xin ngừa bệnh viêm màng não
- Giá vắc xin ngừa viêm não mô cầu BC bằng Va-Mengoc BC (Cu Ba): 151.000đ – 285.000đ.
- Giá vắc xin ngừa viêm não mô cầu AC bằng vắc xin MENINGO AC: 133.000đ
*5. Tiêm Phòng Cúm*
- Là vắc xin ngừa bệnh cúm
- Giá vắc xin
- Vắc xin Vaxigrip 0.25 ml (Pháp) ngừa cúm cho trẻ em dưới 3 tuổi: 150.000đ – 275.000đ/mũi.
- Vắc xin Vaxigrip 0.5 ml (Pháp) ngừa cúm cho trẻ em trên 3 tuổi và người lớn: 196.000đ – 325.000đ/mũi.
- Influvac 0.5 ml (Hà Lan) 348.000đ, GC Flu 0,5ml (Hàn Quốc) 240.000đ.


----------

